# [Montage clé USB / Carte SD] - Kernel 3.4.9 (résolu)

## rolie31

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait une mise à jour de portage, ça faisait un moment et j'en ai profité pour passer au kernel 3.4.9.

Tout semble fonctionner sauf le montage des clés USB / carte SD. Voici l'erreur que gnome affiche:

```
Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mmcblk0p1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Quand je lance gentoo avec le noyau en version 3.3.8, pas de problème. 

J'ai forcément merdé quelques part quand j'ai choisi le paramétrage du kernel mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'option qui me manque.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment je dois configurer le kernel pour éviter ce problème.

J'ai les .config des 2 versions de kernel au besoin. Si vous avez une méthode, je suis preneur, quitte à comparer les 2 fichiers de configs.

Merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by rolie31 on Mon Oct 01, 2012 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *rolie31 wrote:*   

> Merci d'avance pour votre aide

 

Colordiff?  :Smile: 

Tu as peut être oublié un type de FS dans ton noyau.

----------

## rolie31

Merci. En fait, j'avais déjà vérifié cette partie mais tu as raison de demander.

J'ai bien EXT2, EXT3, FAT et NTFS. La carte SD et les clés USB que j'utilise sont toutes en FAT.

Voici la section de mon kernel 3.4.9 concernant les types de fichiers :

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTACTL is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX6FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_PSTORE is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

Si vous avez d'autres pistes, je suis preneur.

----------

## boozo

'alute

quelles sont les options de montages stp ? (fstab ou a la mano)

Des infos plus parlantes via syslog ?

Je n'ai pas de 3.4.9 en prod mais peut-être un pb là p.e. :

```
(snip)

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

(...)

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

(snip)

```

Edit: pas de "en cours" selon nos conventions ^^

----------

## rolie31

Finalement, j'ai peut etre trouvé, grace à meld, un outil qui m'a permis de comparer les 2 fichiers .config

et à la commande 

```

dmesg | tail

```

qui me dit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FAT-fs (mmcblk0p1): utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
> 
> FAT-fs (mmcblk0p1): codepage cp437 not found
> ...

 

Ca doit etre lié à ces paramètres:

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

En cours de compilation

----------

## rolie31

Merci boozo pour ta réponse. Je suis arrivé à la meme conclusion

la compil est en cours ...

et c'est tout bon. Merci pour votre aide.

----------

